# Man killed by Murder Mystery Train



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.wtsp.com/news/topstories/story.aspx?storyid=120113


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe he was one of the actors hired for the murder mystery and someone gave him the wrong script.

It almost sounds intentional (as in suicide), especially since he had to walk a ways to get to the tracks.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't remember the options of "with a train" on "the railroad tracks" in my version of the game Clue.


----------

